# Picture of famuos golden retrievers!



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I was just looking back at Brooks' ancestors on K9data and saw some of those names (Zeus is so far back, maybe everyone's dog is related?) and would love to see pictures of the dogs you have listed


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Golden Retrievers in popular culture
Alex from Stroh Brewery Company ads
Brandon, companion of Punky Brewster
Buddy in _Air Bud_ and its sequels
Charlie the Wonderdog from the Australian television series The Late Show
Chase, mascot of the Trenton Thunder minor league baseball team
Comet from _Full House_
Duke from Bush's Baked Beans commercials
J.D. from _Dead Like Me_
Klaus Von Puppy - Jack McFarland's puppy in the sitcom Will & Grace
Levi from _Sue Thomas: F.B. Eye_
Liberty, pet of Gerald Ford
Lucy, as seen on _Blue Peter_
Maise, pet of Trent Reznor
Mel from _Ginga Legend Weed_
Shadow from Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey and Homeward Bound II
Shelby AKA Krypto from _Smallville_
Speedy from _The Drew Carey Show_
Stogie from Mission Hill.
Sun Dance, from Adam Sandler's _Click_
Trixie Koontz a retired service dog, purported author of _Life Is Good_, and companion of Dean Koontz
Tugboat, pet of Tyler Hamilton (deceased)
Napolian(PUPPY) from movie Napolian.


----------

